# Electrical inspector question



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

WTB44 said:


> Been using 2 wires from the concrete deck then attached to opposite corners of the lay in light fixtures. Recently found a new clamp that attaches a few feet up onto the existing ceiling wire that is already used to hang the acoustical ceiling then branches off with a aircraft cable to the corners of the light fixture This accomplishes the same result, supporting the light fixture due to grid failure. When asking why it has to be a separate wire to the structure rather then using this clamp I’m told it’s code but no explanation why. Looking for a reason why it would be an issue branching off the existing ceiling wires. Wires shot into concrete deck have a load rate of 93 lbs so I can’t see why weight would be the issue.


What part of "independently" don't you understand?


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Unless you can guarantee the only possible point of failure is below where you installed the clip your wasting your time.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Someone refresh my memory. I do not believe it is in the NEC to tie off fixtures to the above deck. The NEC only says to clip, rivet, screw to the grid. 410.36. The building codes might require it. I tie them off anyway but many people do not.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

kb1jb1 said:


> Someone refresh my memory. I do not believe it is in the NEC to tie off fixtures to the above deck. The NEC only says to clip, rivet, screw to the grid. 410.36. The building codes might require it. I tie them off anyway but many people do not.


Probably a local seismic requirement.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Fire Dept wants to rip that ceiling grid system down with an axe to get above to extinguish a fire.
They don't want those troffers coming down too and causing them to stumble and trip.
Try NFPA 1 if you want something in black and white.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

LGLS said:


> What part of "independently" don't you understand?


He understands that it needs to be done but is asking why they made that rule. You guys have attack him on a simple question-- no wonder he hasn't been back


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

kb1jb1 said:


> Someone refresh my memory. I do not believe it is in the NEC to tie off fixtures to the above deck. The NEC only says to clip, rivet, screw to the grid. 410.36. The building codes might require it. I tie them off anyway but many people do not.



That's correct and I believe it may be a building code.



> 410.36(B) Suspended Ceilings. Framing members of suspended ceiling
> systems used to support luminaires shall be securely
> fastened to each other and shall be securely attached to the
> building structure at appropriate intervals. Luminaires shall be
> ...


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

MikeFL said:


> Fire Dept wants to rip that ceiling grid system down with an axe to get above to extinguish a fire.
> They don't want those troffers coming down too and causing them to stumble and trip.
> Try NFPA 1 if you want something in black and white.


I heard that before but we are supposed to clip, screw, or rivet to the grid. That leaves the fixture wires holding up the grid. I am more concerned about the skill set of the ceiling grid guys. I have seen lathing wire used for grid support wires. Lathing wire looks like a 18 guage wire. Some grid guys don't fasten the grid to the walls and leave the ceiling floating. We cannot control the ceiling guys so I opt to tie off everything I install in the ceiling. Tie off the lights and bend out the tabs on the flat panels. The ceiling might come down but my lights will stay.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

WTB44 said:


> Been using 2 wires from the concrete deck then attached to opposite corners of the lay in light fixtures. Recently found a new clamp that attaches a few feet up onto the existing ceiling wire that is already used to hang the acoustical ceiling then branches off with a aircraft cable to the corners of the light fixture This accomplishes the same result, supporting the light fixture due to grid failure. When asking why it has to be a separate wire to the structure rather then using this clamp I’m told it’s code but no explanation why. Looking for a reason why it would be an issue branching off the existing ceiling wires. Wires shot into concrete deck have a load rate of 93 lbs so I can’t see why weight would be the issue.


We never see the ceiling system instructions but some manufacturers give instruction on using the #10 steel wire for the ceiling system only. It is always a good practice to install your own supports so if anything happens you are responsible for your own work.


----------



## Buck Parrish Electric (Jan 8, 2021)

kb1jb1 said:


> Someone refresh my memory. I do not believe it is in the NEC to tie off fixtures to the above deck. The NEC only says to clip, rivet, screw to the grid. 410.36. The building codes might require it. I tie them off anyway but many people do not.


We had a govt building (The Friday Center) over in Chapel Hill that required us to use #10 wire from about 15 ft above the drop ceiling. It was a major pain.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I have used plumbers tape (just one on each end instead of all 4 corners ) a bunch of times and every time it was noted and passed inspection because I think it "looks" much stronger. I have no clue as to whether that is the actual case or not. But for me, two will do.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> He understands that it needs to be done but is asking why they made that rule. You guys have attack him on a simple question-- no wonder he hasn't been back


It takes a hard man to make a tender chicken.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Buck Parrish Electric said:


> ...
> It was a major pain.


If this was easy, everyone would be doing it.


----------

